# LA Breakers?



## Desert Hound (Oct 5, 2020)

Anything happen to them? 

The reason I ask is the following. 

If you pull up SW standings it now shows just 13 clubs. They are not listed in standings. 

If you go to member clubs you see links for every club in ECNL. They are listed there. If you click on them you pull up a list of teams. However clicking on a team pulls up zero info.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Anything happen to them?
> 
> The reason I ask is the following.
> 
> ...


That is odd and extra odd is I was going to post the same question about Arsenal (so cal version)..... a few days ago I looked and SW showed just 13 and Arsenal were missing..... now another have gone....... my guess is it is the ECNL site doing its updates but let me double check with friends there to make sure lol


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 5, 2020)

Nothing has happened to them. Data entry issue.


----------



## crush (Oct 5, 2020)

Man, I almost went Lastman and started a thread but I thought it must be a data entry issue.....lol.  I'm done speculating on socal soccer.  My brain went right to Beach FC being added and that would have been cool.  So to be clear, Breakers are #14 and are 100%?


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 5, 2020)

On the boys side they are/where struggling to fill some teams and considering dropping out of some age groups.   Not sure if it was regular ecnl, regional, or both?


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 5, 2020)

crush said:


> Man, I almost went Lastman and started a thread but I thought it must be a data entry issue.....lol.  I'm done speculating on socal soccer.  My brain went right to Beach FC being added and that would have been cool.  So to be clear, Breakers are #14 and are 100%?


yes.... @LASTMAN14 is on the money once again, confirmed by my buddies text...... I always forget breakers have boys but I was just told by my same buddies text that their ECNL boys teams there have rock solid rosters but regional league rosters are less solid..... fwiw


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 5, 2020)

I have friends at Arsenal  (SoCal) and their ECNL teams are good from what they say. 
I don't think Arsenal had RL last year although I could be wrong, but I hear they have RL this year. Correct me if I'm wrong about last year.


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 5, 2020)

crush said:


> Man, I almost went Lastman and started a thread but I thought it must be a data entry issue.....lol.  I'm done speculating on socal soccer.  My brain went right to Beach FC being added and that would have been cool.  So to be clear, Breakers are #14 and are 100%?


Yeah Beach and Legends added would've been cool


----------



## crush (Oct 5, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Yeah Beach and Legends added would've been cool


Yes, Legends too.  16 teams with two divisions with 8 teams each.  It makes so much sense to my competitive brain that someone has to make this happen this season.  This is a no brainer 

*Desert Hot Division*
AZ Arsenal
Phoenix Rising
Heat FC
Arsenal IE
Legends
Surf SD
Rebels SD
Del Mar Sharks

*Socal Brah Division*
LA Breakers
Real Socal
Beach FC
Strikers FC
LAFC
Slammmers
Blues
Eagles


----------



## Dargle (Oct 5, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> yes.... @LASTMAN14 is on the money once again, confirmed by my buddies text...... I always forget breakers have boys but I was just told by my same buddies text that their ECNL boys teams there have rock solid rosters but regional league rosters are less solid..... fwiw


That wouldn't surprise me.  Boys ECRL is brand new this year (and Boys ECNL is only a few years old itself). The timing is pretty bad between the pandemic, the creation of MLS Next, and the fact that there are so many other new and existing national leagues out there (which didn't exist so much when ECRL for girls first started).  If your club wasn't huge with lots of teams per age group already that could allow you to just name one as the ECRL team, you're going to have trouble.  Hard to imagine many players moving to be in Boys ECRL.


----------



## Wasabi (Oct 6, 2020)

On the girls side, if you check the team list (of all ECNL teams) in the App and then click on LA Breakers you can see their rosters for different Angie groups.


----------



## Wasabi (Oct 6, 2020)

Wasabi said:


> On the girls side, if you check the team list (of all ECNL teams) in the App and then click on LA Breakers you can see their rosters for different Angie groups.


Age


----------



## AstroWorld (Oct 15, 2020)

LAB is doing just fine.  They have new private field at a boys dentation school (Vista Mar) because they lost MacArthur field at the VA.  The boys side struggles for players but the girls side is doing just fine and ready to compete.  They G05 and G06 ECNL teams had a nice scrimmage last weekend in San Bernardino and both teams will be ready for the Phoenix Showcase.


----------



## 310soccer (Oct 15, 2020)

crush said:


> Yes, Legends too.  16 teams with two divisions with 8 teams each.  It makes so much sense to my competitive brain that someone has to make this happen this season.  This is a no brainer
> 
> *Desert Hot Division*
> AZ Arsenal
> ...


 Strikers will be strong given the Sundays games at 7:30am, Plus they have the best midfielder as well.


----------

